# Lesion Cauterization



## KANDREWS131 (Jul 28, 2017)

I need help finding a CPT code for this procedure. I wanted to use 11421, but the cauterization is making me question it:

1 cm verrucous lesion at the right labial perineal border
*
Recommend excision/cauterization patient agreeable
*
Sterile prep and drape, 2% lidocaine injection at the base of the lesion,
Cauterization using portable disposable cautery of the lesion with 15 blade debridement and cauterization of the base was accomplished. The patient tolerated the procedure well.
Return visit for evaluation as needed

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## thomas7331 (Jul 29, 2017)

The procedure note does not support coding this as an excision - there is no documentation that anything was excised.  The use of cautery makes this sound more like a destruction (17110) with some incidental removal of material with a blade, but it's a little hard to tell from this.  You might query the physician for clarification.


----------

